# Engineer III Bronze Star and Engineer III Silver Star



## eric72

New Ball watches for preorder, bronze and SS. Price 907 USD (SS) or 1.275 USD (bronze)
Engineer III Bronze Star & Silver Star


----------



## timefleas

Now, that IS something new for a change--it looks great, good size, and offered at an excellent pre-order price--particularly like the Bronze Star, even includes the 3 o'clock numeral for a change. While I would like to have seen a slightly more imaginative use of tritium tubes (particularly at 12 o'clock) it isn't a huge issue, and comes with all sorts of their latest innovations--should be a strong seller--if only I hadn't just blown my year end watch allowance on a purchase only yesterday....(on another Ball of course!).


----------



## eric72

I just don't know if I should go for bronze or SS......


----------



## Nokie

Me likey bronze. Like the basic and large dial as well. Not as much clutter as other models.


----------



## gossler

I absolutly love what Ball is doing with this pre order specials. If only they gave us a heads up of what is coming.


----------



## heb

Nice looking watches for sure, but why would anyone other than US Naval Aviators want to have one? Perhaps a nice ice breaker for picking up girls at the bar.

heb


----------



## voiceman

From the video, it looks like the numerals and the markers are tritium. But in the still shots, it looks like only the "markers" are tritium. Any clarification is appreciated.


----------



## timefleas

voiceman said:


> From the video, it looks like the numerals and the markers are tritium. But in the still shots, it looks like only the "markers" are tritium. Any clarification is appreciated.


Numerals are clearly not tritium--the technology for mass producing formed shapes such as numerals has not yet arrived for t-tubes.

As for not being a US Naval Aviator and the appeal of the watch, as heb asks, another view might be for those who support or recognize their efforts, as many of Ball's signature watches are meant to do, but I don't think you need to even go that far--it is a cool looking watch that could appeal to almost anyone looking for a new "aviator" style watch (high visibility, uncluttered dial etc.) with or without requiring any real world aviation ties.


----------



## djy74

I'm bummed that the steel version only comes in 40mm and 46mm. I'd seriously consider the SS version if it was offered in 43mm.
-Dan


----------



## bhudrei

You can even choose your number out of 3000. That's cool!


----------



## COZ

djy74 said:


> I'm bummed that the steel version only comes in 40mm and 46mm. I'd seriously consider the SS version if it was offered in 43mm.
> -Dan


|> My thoughts exactly. Haven't warmed up to bronze yet but 42-43mm is optimal for me.


----------



## ringwraiths

I would definitely go for bronze, just the exclusive price worth for the SS I think.


----------



## the_watchmovement

I couldn't pass up this watch. I ordered the 46mm Silver Star with the blue dial and NATO strap. It'll be my 3rd Ball!!!! April seems like a long wait. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cenotaph

I'm a little disappointed in the lack of options for the bronze case, but I understand given that it's a limited run. Any idea if the 43 mm diameter means that it will have 21 mm lugs/strap like on the Genesis?


----------



## Maximu5

I really like the pre-order discount. I don't recall seeing any other brand doing that in my relatively short time as a watch fanatic.


----------



## watchninja123

Any idea on the lug to lug for the bronze? I'm tempted to get it but might be too big for my 6.75 wrist


----------



## matloffm

I also would really like to know what the lug distance is. I wrote Ball 2 days ago and have not received a response.


----------



## watchninja123

A rep from balls replied saying he will have an answer by Monday. Let's see how that goes lol


----------



## Neek

I really dig the Bronze.


----------



## watchninja123

Got a confirmation from Ball that the lug to lug is 50mm for the bronze.


----------



## brettcoon

Really like both the SS and Bronze, but I'm torn about which to order: 46mm SS in blue on bracelet, or the bronze.

I've never owned a bronze watch before, and while I really like the look in the photos, some of the "show us your patina" threads here have me scared about what the watch (in bronze) would like after owning it a while. Is all bronze created equal, or is the Ball bronze alloy different in relevant ways? Heavy patina seems like a better fit for a chunky tool/dive watch than for a pilot. I can imagine a dull or matte finish developing over time would be nice, but white or green crust crosses way over the line for me.

Anyone have thoughts on what to expect for Ball bronze?

/Brett


----------



## samanator

This is a much better effort than last years Genesis IMO. Bronze in other brands is generally the top of the series so a less than $1300 bronze Ball Watch is quite a deal.


----------



## Balldy

brettcoon said:


> Really like both the SS and Bronze, but I'm torn about which to order: 46mm SS in blue on bracelet, or the bronze.
> 
> I've never owned a bronze watch before, and while I really like the look in the photos, some of the "show us your patina" threads here have me scared about what the watch (in bronze) would like after owning it a while. Is all bronze created equal, or is the Ball bronze alloy different in relevant ways? Heavy patina seems like a better fit for a chunky tool/dive watch than for a pilot. I can imagine a dull or matte finish developing over time would be nice, but white or green crust crosses way over the line for me.
> 
> Anyone have thoughts on what to expect for Ball bronze?
> 
> /Brett


For what its worth, I think the 46mm Silver - Black dial on black leather would be cool - my 46mm Aviator daily wearer is getting a little nervous! Nice to see another 46mm in the fold.

Balldy


----------



## sukispop

I like the direction that Ball is taking with this Engineer III Bronze Star. With my 7.25" wrist, the 43mm case with 50mm lug-to-lug really hits the sweet spot.

Does anyone know if the crystal is flat or slightly domed? AR on the underside only? TIA.


----------



## Neek

That bronze is so very sexy. I love it.


----------



## bracky72

I love everything about it except the wing emblem.


----------



## timefleas

brettcoon said:


> Really like both the SS and Bronze, but I'm torn about which to order: 46mm SS in blue on bracelet, or the bronze.
> 
> I've never owned a bronze watch before, and while I really like the look in the photos, some of the "show us your patina" threads here have me scared about what the watch (in bronze) would like after owning it a while. Is all bronze created equal, or is the Ball bronze alloy different in relevant ways? Heavy patina seems like a better fit for a chunky tool/dive watch than for a pilot. I can imagine a dull or matte finish developing over time would be nice, but white or green crust crosses way over the line for me.
> 
> Anyone have thoughts on what to expect for Ball bronze?
> 
> /Brett


I've owned several bronze watches so, from experience, you can go one of at least three directions: you could leave it untouched, and let it age gracefully, developing its patina over time; accelerate the process patina process by one of several methods or, in your case; just polish the watch on occasion--I did this for my Anonimo bronze diver, and it was truly beautiful.


----------



## watchninja123

How do you polish? Is the purpose of polishing to get rid of unwanted patina?


----------



## brettcoon

timefleas said:


> I've owned several bronze watches so, from experience, you can go one of at least three directions: you could leave it untouched, and let it age gracefully, developing its patina over time; accelerate the process patina process by one of several methods or, in your case; just polish the watch on occasion--I did this for my Anonimo bronze diver, and it was truly beautiful.


Aaargh, I had just made up my mind to go SS, and now you've got me rethinking it again. 😀

I guess my real question is what will it look like after, say, six months without cleaning. Slightly dull version of the original, multi colored green & white, or crusty anchor?

I'm am office worker in California, so it would lead a fairly sheltered life, but frequent cleaning isn't really gonna happen.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123

If you don't sweat a lot or expose to salt water, the chances are the watch will still almost look new. Except losing the shine maybe.


----------



## timefleas

ninja123 said:


> How do you polish? Is the purpose of polishing to get rid of unwanted patina?


Yes, the purpose is to get rid of the patina in favor of a polished finish. Your local craft center should have metal polishing cloths, basically soft felt treated with various chemicals, which come in different colors (for different metals). I usually use blue for everything (steel, gold, bronze), and it works fine. Not abrasive, so it won't gradually remove actual metal. Cape Cod cloth is a bit more intrusive--I only use that for removing external AR coating on watches (crystals) that have it, or for polishing up heavily tarnished silver (silverware, etc.). Some makers coat their bronze with a protective layer, and polishing will of course remove this, but it usually dissipates naturally anyway--ultimately, if you want a polished look on your bronze case it is certainly possible (and looks great!).


----------



## watchnbuy

i m wondering, how if the wing emblem at bronze patina? it is inside the dail.


----------



## watchnbuy

sukispop said:


> I like the direction that Ball is taking with this Engineer III Bronze Star. With my 7.25" wrist, the 43mm case with 50mm lug-to-lug really hits the sweet spot.
> 
> Does anyone know if the crystal is flat or slightly domed? AR on the underside only? TIA.


bronze model 43mm lug to lug is 50mm.
how about ss model? 53mm?


----------



## dinexus

Is there any functional or utility difference between the Engineer II and Engineer III cases?


----------



## samanator

dinexus said:


> Is there any functional or utility difference between the Engineer II and Engineer III cases?


Apparently the III is built to accommodate a significant increase in magnetic shielding, while maintaining the day/date function.


----------



## Drudge

LOL, looks like one of those Invicta $69.90 door buster sale watches on Evine.


----------



## timefleas

Drudge said:


> LOL, looks like one of those Invicta $69.90 door buster sale watches on Evine.


I guessing not many members here frequent whatever "Evine" is, like you do, but I guess this means that you like it, then, right?


----------



## brettcoon

Drudge said:


> LOL, looks like one of those Invicta $69.90 door buster sale watches on Evine.


Never understood what compels people to make drive-by posts like that. It's like going to a Rolling Stones concert just so you can tell everyone you think The Monkeys are better.

LOL, The Monkeys.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## elGrande

samanator said:


> Apparently the III is built to accommodate a significant increase in magnetic shielding, while maintaining the day/date function.


40mm blue on bracelet on order.

I inquired to Ball about the case back and was sent this image in case people are wondering/


----------



## Drudge

I like most Ball watches even the Genesis and if I feel like making a comment about a butt ugly watch I'll make a comment about a butt ugly watch.


----------



## watchnbuy

46mm ss virsion...black or blue?


----------



## preciousvapor

It's been months since I've visited this forum. I was casually considering a new watch and then I discover this offering for the new Engineer III. While the Bronze is intriguing, the 40mm SS will fit my 6.75" wrist better. I own a EM II diver that I thoroughly enjoy. To mix things up I'm going with the blue dial. While I'll probably end up wearing it on a strap, pricing with the bracelet is to good to pass up. 
I'm almost tempted to buy the bronze as well with the idea that reselling the one I like least at a break even price shouldn't be hard given the projected pricing.


----------



## samanator

Don't expect resale prices to be discounted from the retail price. Expect them to be discounted from the preorder price. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## veralfixen

torn between the bronze and blue..


----------



## brettcoon

watchnbuy said:


> 46mm ss virsion...black or blue?


I went with 46mm SS blue, so that means you have to go with black. ?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Astropin

samanator said:


> Don't expect resale prices to be discounted from the retail price. Expect them to be discounted from the preorder price.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Not necessarily. Depends on the popularity for one. If these go to retail and then end up selling for a small discount I would expect these preorder watches to be worth somewhere in between. So the bronze is $1275 now and the MSRP will be $2300.....and the online price will probably be around $1899-1999 grey market. I think that would put the re-sellers around $1600 asking and end up going around $1400-1500.

Not that I really care becasue I had mine engraved. I'm in on the bronze. Will be my first bronze watch and I think the preorder price is a great value. This will be a 50th birthday present.


----------



## phcollard

I fell in love with it and thinking seriously about joining the preorder.

The blue looks absolutely awesome on the renders but what will it be in real life?

Anyone with a blue Ball care to comment? I hope it's more subdued than "punch in your face" blue.


----------



## timefleas

Astropin said:


> Not necessarily. Depends on the popularity for one. If these go to retail and then end up selling for a small discount I would expect these preorder watches to be worth somewhere in between. So the bronze is $1275 now and the MSRP will be $2300.....and the online price will probably be around $1899-1999 grey market. I think that would put the re-sellers around $1600 asking and end up going around $1400-1500.
> 
> Not that I really care becasue I had mine engraved. I'm in on the bronze. Will be my first bronze watch and I think the preorder price is a great value. This will be a 50th birthday present.


Perhaps wishful thinking? Ball traditionally drops to about half of retail in the used market (unfortunately), and folks actually buying these "Star" models will know original purchase prices, etc.--I am guessing more in the neighborhood of a bit less than the pre-order price on the open used market. Check the used prices of other similar offerings such as the Genesis. Being a sponsored Ball forum here, we of course can't really get into specifics, but based on past examples, your expectations I think are more than a bit optimistic.


----------



## watchninja123

phcollard said:


> I fell in love with it and thinking seriously about joining the preorder.
> 
> The blue looks absolutely awesome on the renders but what will it be in real life?
> 
> Anyone with a blue Ball care to comment? I hope it's more subdued than "punch in your face" blue.


Don't wanna admit I have blue ball watches but I think the blue dial will be close to the engineer marvelight blue.


----------



## Astropin

Well not "wishful". I really haven't been following the used Ball market. Like I said I'm having mine engraved so it doesn't matter. I must be too used to my other hobby (pinball machines) were you pretty much break even....even when you buy brand new. Older machines only go up.


----------



## brettcoon

Astropin said:


> Not necessarily. Depends on the popularity for one. I think that would put the re-sellers around $1600 asking and end up going around $1400-1500.


That seems possible, though it's usually a losing game to buy a new watch with the expectation of reselling at anything other than a loss. But I agree the attractive preorder price really helps.



Astropin said:


> Not that I really care becasue I had mine engraved. I'm in on the bronze. Will be my first bronze watch and I think the preorder price is a great value. This will be a 50th birthday present.


Man, wish I got 50 presents for my birthday...

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 68Deluxe

Anyone know what the case back material will be? Most other brands do not use bronze due to possible skin irritation.


----------



## 68Deluxe

Someone mentioned the Navy/Air Force wings, I contacted Ball about getting the watch without them. They said you have to pick one, there is no delete option.


----------



## ~tc~

Ordered bronze with Navy wings for my dad, reserved #832 to correspond with his number of carrier landings


----------



## BostonWatcher

Great looking watch...just wish I could see the entire bracelet as it looks like the first links are different from the rest of them. If anyone catches a better view of that, please post it. Thanks!


----------



## 68Deluxe

Still no answer from Ball regarding the case back material. Only one day left on the pre-order.


----------



## appleb

68Deluxe said:


> Still no answer from Ball regarding the case back material. Only one day left on the pre-order.


If the case back is bronze, you could always use a Nato strap to prevent contact with your wrist. They offer it standard here:
Engineer III Bronze Star


----------



## eric72

It surely is not a bronze back. No company does this....

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 68Deluxe

eric72 said:


> It surely is not a bronze back. No company does this....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


I did see a few other brands that have a bronze case back. One brand applied a coating to the case, and I think there was one that changed later models to a steel back.

"The nautically inspired brands Aquadive and U-Boat also offer limited-edition bronze watches. Aquadive's Bathyscaphe 100 Bronze has a case cut from a solid piece of bronze. It has a screw-down caseback, also made of bronze. U-Boat's Chimera Bronze 43 has a bronze case, caseback, screws, crown protector and serial number plate. The crystal is bronzed sapphire."


----------



## eric72

Strange. Would leave a lovely green on your skin.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dberg

For some strange reason, these watches no longer appear to be available for pre-order. The Ball site says: "Sorry, this model is currently not available in your region." Any idea of what is going on?


----------



## watchninja123

dberg said:


> For some strange reason, these watches no longer appear to be available for pre-order. The Ball site says: "Sorry, this model is currently not available in your region." Any idea of what is going on?


Preorder ended on the last day of 2016 haha.


----------



## Leekster

I ordered one.

In bronze.

As a Naval Aviator I find it odd they even offer it with silver wings... Navy wings are *GOLD*.


----------



## pkrussel

That's freaking awesome! Very cool gift tc !


----------



## pkrussel

I can't believe I missed this, my buddy and I are trying to find the Bronze in the Air Force pilot wings, being a 135 and 130 AF guys. If anyone ordered a bronze with AF pilot wings and has changed their mind please let me know! 

Thanjs guys!


----------



## Kenji84

anyone's got any updates on delivery or how the watch looks like post production? ive been waiting three months for the day to arrive! cant wait!


----------



## watchnbuy

i believe some of you guys hv been waiting about 4 month.


----------



## Leekster

Still waiting.
They said April

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## eric72

If anybody wants to get rid of thepreorder - pm me. Located in Germany and we could not order...for what reason ever  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kenji84

E-Mailed customer service and was informed that shipments will take place somewhere mid of April in batches. So I believe i wont be expecting my preorder until end of the month. Oh well, rather have them thoroughly QC'd before shipping out


----------



## Horoticus

Official update from Ball via email: "Customers will receive watches starting April 2017 in accordance to the order of their purchasing dates. Your watch will be sent to our service centers of your region for collection or received via direct shipment, etc..."

Please post if you get a shipping notice!


----------



## ckchoong

Can't wait for my 1st ball to arrive - ss 46" in time for my birthday


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elGrande

Very exciting indeed! 40mm Silver and blue on bracelet!


----------



## watchninja123

Wow these bronze look delicious! Still wish it comes in 40mm


----------



## eric72

Looks awesome. Wish i had been able to purchase. 😣

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Astropin

I got the same letter. I think I was one of the later orders placed (Bronze Star) so we will see when it actually gets here. My Birthday is on the 30th.


----------



## cenotaph

I am Jack's complete lack of surprise about there being production problems with the Bronze Star. :roll:


----------



## elGrande

I got the same email about my Silver Star. Now looking like middle of May. ?


----------



## Horoticus

^Yes, just received the same update with a mid-May delivery.


----------



## Kenji84

Thats sad. I log in here everyday to see if anyone's got their engineer III delivered to them. Sigh. Ive not received the email on the postpone in delivery yet.


----------



## Horoticus

Kenji84 said:


> Ive not received the email on the postpone in delivery yet.


Perhaps your watch will be sent out in the first wave and it's heading your way soon. :-!

Delays are part of this crazy hobby - I'm used to it; waited over 18 months for one, so this is nothing. ;-)


----------



## Leekster

Due to the overwhelming success we encountered with our special pre-order offer on model Engineer III Bronze Star, we are facing some delays in the production and won’t be able to meet the April deadline. Please accept our apologies for this delay. Be assured that we are doing everything we can to ship out your watch as soon as possible, mechanical timekeepers are precision instruments that require patience, time and skills that can’t be rushed.



Once ready, we will ship your watch to our US distributor in Florida. It will then be sent to your address and you will receive the tracking number when it leaves our US office.



Please again accept our apologies for the delay.



We wish you a great day and remain at your disposal for any further information.



Kind regards,



Malika Brown

BALL Watch Co

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Kenji84

Ball customer service update: My Silverstar is on its way to the country rep office and should be there by Thursday!


----------



## Leekster

Looks like mine is scheduled to arrive tomorrow.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Leekster

Looks like mine is scheduled to arrive tomorrow.
I live in Florida, USA.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Horoticus

Leekster said:


> Looks like mine is scheduled to arrive tomorrow.


And you darn well better be prepared to snap some pics and post them here, pronto! Get 'er done. |>


----------



## Leekster

Well.... UPS came today and I wasn't home.
Gotta go to Dallas early in the morning and my wife will pick it up for me tomorrow afternoon.
So unfortunately I won't see it till Friday night. Arrrrghhh!!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Shahini

I think that bronze its just a ''hype'' and it will go away soon..but still a nice watch


----------



## timefleas

Shahini said:


> I think that bronze its just a ''hype'' and it will go away soon...


I'm not sure that statement makes any sense, as bronze watches have been on the mainstream market for well more than a decade now (Anonimo, Panerai, Steinhart, Oris--to name just a few), and if anything, there are even more models than ever before--pretty sure they have achieved at least a small niche in the world of watches, irrespective of the Ball Bronze Star.


----------



## ckchoong

Mine is scheduled to be delivered on 15/5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karkarov

timefleas said:


> I'm not sure that statement makes any sense, as bronze watches have been on the mainstream market for well more than a decade now (Anonimo, Panerai, Steinhart, Oris--to name just a few), and if anything, there are even more models than ever before--pretty sure they have achieved at least a small niche in the world of watches, irrespective of the Ball Bronze Star.


Tudor made a bronze Black Bay, that's pretty big by itself, and that was in the last few years. Many microbrands like Zelos or Magrette make bronze watches, and in a lot of cases the bronze versions of their watches sold out while steel versions are still available for those same models. Bronze is also a really popular (logically so) choice for dive watches, which are still the most popular style of watch.

It isn't going anywhere as a case material, it definitely has a niche.


----------



## Leekster

Just arrived home.
Luvin it.
My one and only bronze. Perfect theme for Naval Aviation.
Wings of Gold are fantastic.
We called them "The golden leg spreaders" when I was a student in flight school.










Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## watchnbuy

how is the lume? 
can u post lume shot please...



Leekster said:


> Just arrived home.
> Luvin it.
> My one and only bronze. Perfect theme for Naval Aviation.
> Wings of Gold are fantastic.
> We called them "The golden leg spreaders" when I was a student in flight school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Leekster

watchnbuy said:


> how is the lume?
> can u post lume shot please...


It's tritium.
Seems to work as advertised.
I tried to take a picture but my phone couldn't hack it.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## watchnbuy

hi leekster,
i know it have small dot tritium tube in hour.
how out the 1,2,3,4,5,6? is that lume ?



Leekster said:


> It's tritium.
> Seems to work as advertised.
> I tried to take a picture but my phone couldn't hack it.
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Leekster

This image shot with my phone so not the best.
Tritium markers and hands while the numbers have a nice lume.
Sorry, I was exhausted when I got home last night and just couldn't get the shot.









Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Leekster

Here are a couple more shots.
So far I'm very impressed with the watch.
I love the size and weight. Not too big and not too heavy. 
I'm not blown away by the strap it came with. The buckle is nice but the leather isn't doing it for me yet. Maybe with wear it will soften and developed some character. I plan to let the bronze develop a natural patina. 

























Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## eric72

Lovely. Wish i had been able to order it. Feel free to sell it to me if you are sick of it 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Karkarov

Great looking watch, Ball did a fine job there. Wear it in good health Leekster!


----------



## cenotaph

eric72 said:


> Lovely. Wish i had been able to order it.


I would be surprised if all of the Bronze Stars were preordered. Have you checked with an AD to see if you can still get one?


----------



## eric72

Did....but the price is now below good and evil now. Something like 700 EUR more.....


----------



## ckchoong

Yay it's here









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Astropin

How are these arriving? I do not have a shipping notice from Ball. However I checked with UPS & FedEx and I do have a package coming from FedEx out of California arriving on Thursday that is the right size and weight to be a watch. ???


----------



## elGrande

All tracking numbers should be issued from the US Distibuter for Ball in Florida when shipping takes place.


----------



## Horoticus

ckchoong said:


> Yay it's here


Would love to hear your first impressions. And of course we always like more pics. :-!


----------



## SteveJ

Leekster said:


> My one and only bronze. Perfect theme for Naval Aviation.


Seems to me that bronze would be more of a black shoe theme?
VERY nice watch no matter what!
BZ


----------



## watchnbuy

thanks leekster!



Leekster said:


> This image shot with my phone so not the best.
> Tritium markers and hands while the numbers have a nice lume.
> Sorry, I was exhausted when I got home last night and just couldn't get the shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Leekster

SteveJ said:


> Seems to me that bronze would be more of a black shoe theme?
> VERY nice watch no matter what!
> BZ


I guess, my thoughts were that the watch was nice for flying and the bronze represented the "Naval" part. Seperating it from other flying services.

The Tomcat had titanium on many of the high temperature surfaces. Like the gun port. If I were to pick an "aviation" metal it would have to be titanium.

I have really enjoyed wearing it since it arrived. Cool stuff.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## SteveJ

Leekster said:


> I guess, my thoughts were that the watch was nice for flying and the bronze represented the "Naval" part. Seperating it from other flying services.
> 
> The Tomcat had titanium on many of the high temperature surfaces. Like the gun port. If I were to pick an "aviation" metal it would have to be titanium.
> 
> I have really enjoyed wearing it since it arrived. Cool stuff.
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


My father was Naval Air, starting in 1939. 
I have nothing but respect for the brown shoe side. 
However I know how to swim, and not how to fly; and my lifelong heros were  the "Little Beavers," of DesRon 23,  under "31 -knot'" Arleigh Burke.
Bronze is indeed a Naval metal and indeed bird farms are Naval vessels.
But, the truth remains that "CAN do!"
Again, BZ on the watch.


----------



## ckchoong

Horoticus said:


> Would love to hear your first impressions. And of course we always like more pics. :-!


Love everything about it- it's v smart. Detail is great. As u can see from the pic that I have posted- the watch wrap itself to the colours of the surrounding.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenji84

Collected mine! Blue SS 46mm!


----------



## watchnbuy

why d blue looks .....



Kenji84 said:


> Collected mine! Blue SS 46mm!


----------



## Kenji84

I'm not sure if it is clearly evident in the picture but my seconds hand seems to be bent/tapered down? Not sure if this is a defect. Anyone has that same thing going on with theirs?


----------



## cenotaph

Kenji84 said:


> Collected mine! Blue SS 46mm!


Is the blue as flat in person as it looks in these photos?



Kenji84 said:


> I'm not sure if it is clearly evident in the picture but my seconds hand seems to be bent/tapered down? Not sure if this is a defect. Anyone has that same thing going on with theirs?


That could be from the crystal.


----------



## Kenji84

Yup it's the blue colour is flat. It's a navy blue Matt finish. At different angles it looks almost black.


----------



## Horoticus

Blue 40mm in the house. :-!

























Bracelet was a breeze to resize and the watch wears very nicely on my 7" wrist. Love the color - goes from very blue to almost black depending on the light. Legibility is excellent. Solid first impression. |>


----------



## Astropin

Finally got a tracking number...my Bronze Star should be here Tuesday.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## w4rmk

I really like the style of the numerals they did on this dial.


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

Received mine today. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## codefox

eric.mcghee said:


> Received mine today. Absolutely beautiful.


I love this in bronze.


----------



## Astropin

eric.mcghee said:


> Received mine today. Absolutely beautiful.


Me Too!


----------



## elGrande

40mm Siver Star. Love it. I hope these pics help! Beautiful build quality, love the blue hue. Very slight curvature to crystal.


----------



## cenotaph

I got mine yesterday. If anyone is interested, I'll have some time to take some more pictures tomorrow.

For those of you that got the Bronze Star, what material is the buckle on your strap?


----------



## brettcoon

Kenji84 said:


> Collected mine! Blue SS 46mm!


I got the same model, clearly the best choice 😀, and have been wearing it daily since adjusting the bracelet. Very very happy with it.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pharyngula

cenotaph said:


> I got mine yesterday. If anyone is interested, I'll have some time to take some more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> For those of you that got the Bronze Star, what material is the buckle on your strap?


My Bronze Star arrived Monday and it has a SS buckle. Also, the start is too small for my wrist so I have a request in for an exchange.


----------



## pelicanzero

Pharyngula said:


> My Bronze Star arrived Monday and it has a SS buckle. Also, the start is too small for my wrist so I have a request in for an exchange.


Mine also came with a stainless steel buckle, despite what the original documentation stated.


----------



## Astropin

pelicanzero said:


> Mine also came with a stainless steel buckle, despite what the original documentation stated.


Mine is stainless also....don't recall what the original description said? Anyway...I love this watch! Mine has been dead on for a week now....crazy. It's easy to read (day and night) and think it just looks gorgeous.


----------



## cenotaph

Astropin said:


> don't recall what the original description said?


The blogs that I saw said it would be bronze. I don't remember what Ball's site said, if it even mentioned it at all.


----------



## pelicanzero

Astropin said:


> Mine is stainless also....don't recall what the original description said? Anyway...I love this watch! Mine has been dead on for a week now....crazy. It's easy to read (day and night) and think it just looks gorgeous.


The original documentation stated that the buckle would also be bronze... but I don't care. I already swapped in a NATO for the summer so I don't ruin the leather strap. Mine has also been dead on for a little over three weeks now. The very first day it ran +7, but since then it has held absolutely steady (+/- 0 ) (I check it when I wake up with the clock in the Hodinkee app)


----------



## Pharyngula

For those of you who have had the Bronze Star on your wrists for a couple of weeks now - has it turned your wrist "green"? I was told by Ball when I asked, that the case back was going to be non-bronze for this reason but, indeed, it is bronze. I'm waiting on a longer strap for mine so haven't had a chance to wear. I'm not concerned about the bronze back, just curious.


----------



## Karkarov

Pharyngula said:


> For those of you who have had the Bronze Star on your wrists for a couple of weeks now - has it turned your wrist "green"? I was told by Ball when I asked, that the case back was going to be non-bronze for this reason but, indeed, it is bronze. I'm waiting on a longer strap for mine so haven't had a chance to wear. I'm not concerned about the bronze back, just curious.


Really? The caseback is bronze too???

Can you post a pic of it, I would like to check it out.


----------



## pelicanzero

Pharyngula said:


> For those of you who have had the Bronze Star on your wrists for a couple of weeks now - has it turned your wrist "green"? I was told by Ball when I asked, that the case back was going to be non-bronze for this reason but, indeed, it is bronze. I'm waiting on a longer strap for mine so haven't had a chance to wear. I'm not concerned about the bronze back, just curious.


I've had mine for three weeks and it hasn't turned my wrist green. The case back is actually titanium that's colored bronze-ish.


----------



## Pharyngula

Karkarov said:


> Really? The caseback is bronze too???
> 
> Can you post a pic of it, I would like to check it out.











Perhaps it is PVD coated titanium, hope it is - but they did a nice job of matching the rest of the case in any event.


----------



## Pharyngula

pelicanzero said:


> I've had mine for three weeks and it hasn't turned my wrist green. The case back is actually titanium that's colored bronze-ish.


Good to know - thanks.


----------



## Karkarov

Yeah has to be a coating, if it were really bronze, and you wore it then sweated AT ALL, the case back color would have changed noticeably. Also it definitely would have turned your wrist green .


----------



## Pharyngula

Karkarov said:


> Yeah has to be a coating, if it were really bronze, and you wore it then sweated AT ALL, the case back color would have changed noticeably. Also it definitely would have turned your wrist green .


Thought I'd give an update on my impressions of the Bronze Star. It took me a while to get a strap to replace the one that came with my watch (it was too short for my wrists) so I've only just started wearing it. So far, my wrist has not turned green ;-) and I have to say, after initially questioning whether or not I really liked the watch based on "in box" appearance (creeping buyer's remorse?), that several days on my wrist have really changed my mind. I think it looks great and plan to keep it in my rotation.

I'm surprised, but there are already signs of patina particularly on the crown, which does come in contact with my skin. The warm weather this week and maybe my own chemistry are helping to accelerate this process. Interestingly, the case back and case initially looked to be identical (as discussed and photographed in my earlier post) but they now look noticeably different, again suggesting that the caseback material is either not bronze or has a coating of some sort. And oh yeah, it is keeping great time. The 43mm size is perfect for my wrist and the tritium tubes are impressively bright to my dark-adapted eyes.

By the way, I purchased the replacement strap from Worn&Wound and is their Model 1 Moss strap (20mm). It fits great and has an interesting color - dark brown but hints of green with a lighter brown leather keeper. I took a gamble when I ordered it but glad that I did. I've not purchased from them before now but I heard good things and wanted to try the Horween leather they use. I have a replacement bronze buckle on order from eBay but I'm not bothered by the bushed stainless buckle it came with. I'll post a picture later.


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

I've had my Bronze Star for a few weeks now and ended up putting the OEM leather strap on my Ball EMII Sportsman as I found it looked better on that model. Plus I wanted a good pilot/aviation strap for the Bronze. After weeks of searching for the right one, I ended up purchasing Laco's brown leather pilot strap for this. I will post a pic as soon as it arrives and I get it installed.

Regarding the Bronze Star turning wrists green, the case is a copper/aluminum alloy, and not full bronze, so it won't turn skin green like full bronze will....so I have read. Still waiting for mine to form a patina though. 

I have been loving the watch though and get many compliments.


----------



## bigchrisxxxl

46mm would be a little to big for me.


----------



## Leekster

I love the watch.

Not so impressed with the strap.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Pharyngula

Excuse the iPhone quality but here is an image that I think captures the already developing patina on crown and side of case, also my W&W strap. I started wearing pretty much 24/7 on this past Monday - so only a week. I must be sulfurous or something... but definitely liking the way it is changing overall. I think you can also just see the caseback in the image and note how appearance differs from the rest of case at this point. They looked the same when watch was first came out of the box as in my earlier photo.


----------



## Astropin

bigchrisxxxl said:


> 46mm would be a little to big for me.


Well it's a good thing that the Bronze Star is only 43mm then.

Oh and the case back is not bronze. Not sure what it is but it's definitely different from the rest of the case. My case is slowly patinaing (is that a word?) but the case back has not changed at all.


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

Can't stop wearing mine. The Laco strap is one of the most comfortable straps I own.


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

Still a great watch. Developing a nice patina.


----------



## ovdwatches

what a stunning color. That's awesome!


----------



## Leekster

I'm loving mine.
Still very unimpressed with the factory strap.
Anybody have any suggestions on what goes well with bronze?
Lighter Brown leather seems to be the go to color.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Karkarov

Leekster said:


> I'm loving mine.
> Still very unimpressed with the factory strap.
> Anybody have any suggestions on what goes well with bronze?
> Lighter Brown leather seems to be the go to color.
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Burgandy/Oxblood work really well.
Any brown is going to be okay, but I would avoid anything really light as bronze will darken noticeably over time and the contrast may be too much.
Black as usual also works.
If you want to get really creative you could probably pull off a navy blue.


----------



## Leekster

Karkarov said:


> Burgandy/Oxblood work really well.
> Any brown is going to be okay, but I would avoid anything really light as bronze will darken noticeably over time and the contrast may be too much.
> Black as usual also works.
> If you want to get really creative you could probably pull off a navy blue.


Thanks Brother.

I'll have to look at some bronze with burgandy straps.

Mine has a pretty advanced natural patina.

Also strange Ball went with 21mm... Makes it a little more difficult to buy non-custom straps.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Karkarov

@Leekster - You could also pull off a nice forest green I suppose, depending on the dial color.

Here is a pic of my Zelos Abyss on a burgundy strap from Bas & Lokes to give you some idea of how it can match up.


----------

